# I need help with salary negotiations



## Sheenar (Jun 27, 2009)

Dear All,

I am in negotiations with an Abu Dhabi employer (a national oil company) who is VERY VERY keen to hire me on a 3 year renewable contract on a 50,000 per month package.

I work in the IT industry - SAP to be precise. I have over 8 years SAP expirience working as a Functional Lead consultant and also have 5 years experience working as an IT Consultant in non SAP based IT industry before moving into SAP IT industry.

The job I am going for is for an SAP lead Consultant. I will be incharge of a team of 5 SAP consultants. The prospective employer advised me that it would work out better for me if they paid me an all inclusive package with no conditions or "strings attached"! I would have to sort out my accommodation on my own with the help of a Manpower agency of my choice (from a select list supplied by the employer). The employer would cover comprehensive medical for self & family and relocation costs separately.

Question:

Is an all inclusive salary of 50,000 Dirham per month a good livable salary for 2 adults and a secondary school child? 

What are the key expenses I need to take into account in deciding the salary value package?

How much would it cost me to lease a car on a monthly basis before buying one?

I've doing some research on a number of forums and property rental sites and learnt that accommodation in Abu Dhabi is expensive compared to Dubai. I spoke to a Manpower Agency in Abu Dhabi and she suggested that it is not unusual for expats to live in Dubai since rents are even cheaper there because of the recession and do the daily commute to Abu Dhabi- from Dubai - Jebel Ali area.

I know that this is a Dubai based forum, but I am seeking your opinoin about living in Dubai and commuting to Abu Dhabi. 

Questions:
What is the typical journey time during morning rush hour and afternoon - say from 2.30pm? 

Can I get a taxi, or would it be cheaper for me to drive? My preference is not to drive if I can help it. I hear that driving in the UEA is not for the faint hearted!

If commuting to Abu Dhabi is doable, do you think getting an apprtment in Jebel Ali woulld be logistically the best location as itis an easier gateway to Abu Dhabi?

What kind of rents should I expect to pay these days for a spacious 2 bed apartment in Jebel Ali - Discovery Gardens area? 

Can you recommend some good British schools in Dubai for a year 10 student. What are the typical term fees for these schools.

Thanks


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Sheenar said:


> Question:
> 
> Is an all inclusive salary of 50,000 Dirham per month a good livable salary for 2 adults and a secondary school child?
> 
> ...


My recomendation however would be to take a short term rental for a few months until you get used to how everything works then find accommodation that suits your requirements, it maybe a little more expensive in the short term, but rents are still dropping fast, so you would work out better in the long term, also don't rush into anything, even the short term, to start I would take a room at the Ibis or Suites in Al barsha next to Mall of the Emirates, rooms are 299AED per night, so less than what you would pay for an apartment, but gives you flexibility

also by the end of the year Abu Dhabi should start to see a significant drop in Rents with lots of people leaving, lots of property completing and lots of people moving to Dubai, rents will only come down,

you could get a nice 2-3 bed Villa/Townhouse in Raha Gardens/Golf Gardens/Reef Villas for maybe 150,000 by September/October


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally, I'd be adding enough on top of that to pay for the school fees. Do you want to live in an apartment or a villa? If you want to live in a 3 bedroom villa, I'd allow say 180K a year, plus another 60K a year for secondary school fees (depending what year your child is in.) There's around 20K a month gone right there, leaving you with 30K a month to do with what you will, which would be enough. Are you aware that most landlords will ask for 1 year's rent in advance? Although this is becoming more negotiable, it would be nice to know if your employer would help you out in this regard. Again, personally, I'd try and negotiate with the landlord and pay in as many cheques as possible. The good thing about having an all inclusive salary is that your gratuity will be worth more when you leave your job than if it was divided up into allowances.

Here are some names of British Schools which are towards the end of town you'd be looking at:

Wellington International School
Regent International School
Gems World Acadamy (Pricey!!)
JESS Arabian Ranches
Dubai College (? British Curriculum?)

They all have websites with fees on them.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry, just reread your post and realised I didn't read it very well the first time.


----------



## Sheenar (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you both Mayotum and Flossie for your valuable comments and advise.

I guess I have to make sure I negotiate as much money I can salary wise. 

I awill also take your advise and take up a short term let and revisit/consider a longer term apprtment/villa later in the year.

As things stand, assumming that I am happy with the package plus all additional benefits, I will accept the offer and kick start the employmemt/visa processing processs; I think that the ealiest I can come over Ocotober. I hope that rental prices would have dropped even more! 

More questions:

The employer is suggesting that they will pay for relocation costs. What aspects of relocation is usually covered and what do you belive is a "fair" relocation package.


Regarding your advise to hire a car, would I be immediately be able to use my British drivers license or do I need to get a UAE one?


Also, regarding medical cover that the employer will provide, does this usually cover GP service similar to whe service we get in the UK, or is one expected to pay consultation fees?

Regards


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Sheenar said:


> More questions:
> 
> The employer is suggesting that they will pay for relocation costs. What aspects of relocation is usually covered and what do you belive is a "fair" relocation package.
> 
> ...


Probably the most important things to negotiate is the terms and conditions of employment and flexibilty of your company, eg when you do eventually get into a long term rental, will your company assist you with this(interest free loan, you pay back monthly) rather than come up with the money yourself, also it sounds like they are quiet eager to have you work for them so try to get school fees from them, although they will probably only pay to Abu Dhabi Schools.

For your driving licence you can initially drive with your british licence, legally you should also have an international licence, but it is rarely asked for, but its easy and cheap to get before you come anyway. However once you have your residency approved you must hold a UAE licence to drive here, to get this once you have a licence from the same country as your passport and it is one of the 33 countries(britain is one) you can have it transferred over easily, just need an eye test and a few photos, then go to the licensing office with AED120 and after 5 min hey presto UAE licence for 10 years.

.
Not sure about what the medical cover actually covers


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Mayotom, why do you say that the company might only pay for Abu Dhabi schools? 

The company should organise your visa for you. I would also make sure that they will organise your family's visas. That is, you will be the sponsor of your wife and child but they can do the running around it entails.

If they are offering a good health insurance, it will cover gp fees. Our GP doesn't deal directly with our health fund so we pay and the get reimbursed. It also covers dentist but not optometerist. 

Do you want to bring your own stuff or buy new here? Our company paid for the cost of a 20' container, flights for the family and the cat!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, and they should pay for all costs associated with all visas.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

flossie said:


> Mayotom, why do you say that the company might only pay for Abu Dhabi schools?


Over the past few months down here the State companies have been consolodating and making it a priority that if at all possible any monies that are been spent is spent firstly with sister companies, then with other state owned companies then the private sector. most schools down here are state owned and therefore they will spend their money with these schools first.

that is not to say that the OP would be completely limited to these schools


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks. That's actually very intersting.


----------



## Sheenar (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks again to you both - all your advise and comments are greatly appreciated.


----------

